

Ninja's unboxing nexus s - emwa
http://www.youtube.com/ninjaunboxing2

======
DanielRibeiro
Don't forget that you can get the Nunchaku (scroll down a bit) and attack the
page, akin to the Asteroids bookmarlket.

------
andrewneilcrump
Love it

